# I feel like a FOOL !!! So angry..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yesterday I was surfing on Youtube looking for dog treats recipies, and I came to see this  PLEASE ladies, take a 20 minute off and watch this ! 

http://moiche.com/go/homemade_dog_food

I am starting to make my Baby my own homemade food from today ! That is so schocking what I learned ! I really didn*t know it was that horrible!

Will be making my own meat loaf from now on, with fresh meat, vedgies and fruits..

This looks good I think..will try to make something similar !
Healthiest & Best Dog Food Anywhere~Georgie Meatloaf~Secret Recipe FREE! - YouTube



If anyone has any other great recipies, please share ! XOXO


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The link isn't working for me.
Home cooking can be great, just do some research and make sure you are feeding a balanced diet. Many of us don't trust the dog food manufacturers and prefer to take control of our dogs diets. I have never fed 'dog food' to the dogs I have now. I feed raw which is simpler and easier to balance than home cooked but the principle is the same, quality ingredients prepared at home.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm, I wonder why you can*t see the links, it works when I push them..hmmmmm !!!

Anyone else that can*t see the links?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No idea, but it causes my 'threat has been detected' pop-up to activate.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe that*s because it*s also advertisement for a recipie dog book ! But it*s safe, so you can turn the safety wall of


----------

